# Buloo Staff/dalmatian



## chug89 (Nov 27, 2009)

So meet Buloo










And one of the perfect Love Heart on his ear 









He looks more english bull terrier to us, this it's because he has no eyebrows. Not much of of dalmatian from front but from the side and back he has lovely spotty dots x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh he is adorable! *plans a dognapping*

He does look more EBT. His eyes especially.

You may find he gets more black skin pigmentation as he gets older, my white SBT did. 

You'll have to get some decent suncream for him in the summer


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww gorgeous dog


----------



## chug89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Oh he is adorable! *plans a dognapping*
> 
> He does look more EBT. His eyes especially.
> 
> ...


Yeh Suncream defo. 
Alot of people want to *dognap* him, he is just so sweet bless him. 
I agree defo EBT in him I think. Also he has eczema, so he has to have cream 4 that too x


----------

